# i have a problem deal with drlove343.



## Finalwolf

i ever got a great experience in first time of deal.

this is a second time that i have a watch deals in WUS forum.

but now(in 2nd time of watch deals in WUS forum),

i have paid for a Corum Watch from this thrend 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=260941&highlight=corum
May 11, 2009 Payment To Azi Mofidi CompletedDetails 







-$555.00 USD

that i ask him for special discount and nice price at 555$ and he accepted,
So we have a watch deal. And he send me tracking number.

tracking status : delivered abroad at 20May09
and yesterday 22May09 item have deliveried at my home.
http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSInternetWeb/InterLabelInquiry.do?origTrackNum=CJ260586291US

AND THIS IS A PICTURE THAT I JUST TOOK FOR 20 MINUTES AGO.


 
---------------------------------------------

it can be 2 way of this very bad situation
1.
i don't know that what a reason that *"watch can disappear during shipping process?".*

2.
how can i know that *SELLER put* *a watch in a box or not*??

And now here, i in very troubled because my low knowledge about internet deal. How to dispute?How to justice that who is a really wrong,Seller,Shipping process,and how to judge that i'm speak real??

How to find and keep any evidence?

please help,

very thanks for all WUS members if you can share some help for me.


----------



## Finalwolf

have another suggestion for this situation?

how should i do next?


----------



## 405_hp

did you have insurance on the package??
if you did file a claim with your post office.
either the seller or postal employee screwed you <|
this sucks....


----------



## polaco23

Sam aka drlove343 is a good reputable seller on here, ive done two transactions with him on WUS, both perfect.

this isue is gettign handeled on the watchdeals area, no reason to make two seperate threads on this subject.

read the entire story here. not just the one side. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=266954


----------



## Bionicman

You need to check the shipping weight then check the weight of the boxes recieved , if they are both the same then there was never a watch in the box.


----------

